# The Time Draws Near!



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Friday Morning early we will be leaving to pick up our new furbaby! It will be a loonnnggg day. We are meeting our very sweet breeder in Mt. Home, Idaho. That's a 10 hour drive at the very least for us, and about 5-6 hours for the breeder. She is bringing him part way for me. She will arrive there Saturday morning some time, and we will start the drive back to western Oregon. We will be home by Sunday late afternoon.
We are taking our 5th wheel trailer since we'll be gone 2 nights, that way puppy will have a nice play pen with everything just like home when we aren't on the road. On the road we have the back seat set up like a play pen with a small crate, toys, pee pad and food and water. I had Doug make a secure folding affair with legs on one side that rests on the seat making a flat surface clear to the back of the front seat that puppy can't fall off of. So when I'm not holding him  , he can have a safe place to move around and sleep. I even made a 'bumper pad' like for a crib, to put around the sides. I also made one for his crates. I have a booster seat too but I think he is too small for that this trip.
OMG, I'm sooooo nervous and excited!! :blush: I wouldn't be any more so if it was a skinkid..... :w00t: Where's my Valium!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!! YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!

I am sooooo excited for all of us. Oh, Dee, I can't wait. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am just so excited for you :chili: :chili: I can't wait to see pics of your new fluffbutt and hear all about him :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I can feel your excitement - what an exciting time. Have a wonderful weekend and a safe trip.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I can hardly wait to hear all about him. Do you really think there is any chance you won't hold him the whole way home?? I know he is going to be one lucky little boy. Post pictures as soon as you can and remember you can't take too many. They grow up so fast.
Aimee


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so excited for you ..

Seems like you have everything covered.

Calm down and enjoy the whole experience ..

Can't wait to see pics of the new baby !!!

Good luck on your journey


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!!  I can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!!! :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I'm so excited too :chili: :chili: :chili: He will be one spoiled puppy for sure :biggrin: he is so lucky


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dee , that is wonderful news . Nothing heals a heart faster than a new baby to cherish  . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee I am so very happy for you :chili: :chili: :chili: I was just thinking yesterday it must be time for your little baby to come home :grouphug: 
It sounds like you have done everything possible to make his ride home as safe and comfy as it can be, what a lucky little boy he is to have you for his forever mummy :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dee, I wish you and your puppy a safe happy trip.  Here's to a wonderful life together! :smilie_daumenpos: 

Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting!!!! There is nothing quite as exhilarating as knowing a new puppy is soon coming!! I am soooo happy for you and Doug!!! [attachment=25649:yahoo.gif]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I am so happy for you!!! That is one lucky Pup!!

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: :chili: That's great news, Dee. I'm sooooo excited for you. Reminds me of our trip to pick up Hannah. I'll be thinking of you all this weekend & waiting for details & pics. Hope you have a safe & happy trip. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm SO excited for you both! well, all three of you actually!!

Have a safe trip - and don't forget the pictures!! I'd love to see what you & Doug have rigged up for the special little man's journey home!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh, i'm so excited for you!!! :chili: i can't wait to hear all about your trip, and all about your new fluffy little bundle of joy! :w00t: 

....you can borrow some of massimo's valium if you'd like....  

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

We need lots of pictures of the event and journey back home!! The anticipation must be intense right now!! Have a safe and happy trip!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dee, we are so VERY excited for you!!!

Love to you and God's blessings,
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How exciting for all of you! Congrats and can't wait to see pictures! :chili:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That reminds me of our trip to get Poptart. No distance is too far to go get a fluffy. :biggrin: Anyways I can't wait to hear about your trip and see pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so excited for you and with you, Dee!! Have a fun and safe trip, and get us pictures just as soon as you can!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OOhh YAY :aktion033: Its so exciting. I cant wait.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Me ' Tanner hope y'all have a wonderful trip.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Dee! I know you are counting the seconds!! Thanks so much for sharing all the details, we LOVE sharing in your excitement! He's going to be one spoiled baby boy, not only by you, but also by all of his SM "aunties"! :wub: Have a very safe trip; we will be thinking about you guys! :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Congratulations! I will never forget the feeling I had when we picked this little demon up. It became real when we backed out of their driveway and headed back to Tennessee. I had my own Maltese. Now look who owns who...whom? Hope you have a long and happy life together. They do sincerely change your life. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wooo Woooo!!!! (Maybe this is where the "Woot" mood comes into play?) I know you are excited and can hardly wait to get that baby in your arms. Just a few more days.... :chili: :chili: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have a good, safe trip with your baby. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Wooo Woooo!!!! (Maybe this is where the "Woot" mood comes into play?) I know you are excited and can hardly wait to get that baby in your arms. Just a few more days.... :chili: :chili: :grouphug:[/B]


I think **Hyper** for sure!! "Woot" not sure what that means.....been wondering :brownbag:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421810
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think woot means excited :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You better not be cheap with the pictures either! I think I am almost as excited as you are!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dee, as tomorrow nears, I just wanted you to know that I am still thinking of you and I'm so excited for you! I can't wait until he snuggles at your neck. That is just the best feeling ever!! ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you think you'll get any sleep tonight? Have a safe, fun trip tomorrow!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: I am so excited for you!!!! I hope that you have a safe trip!!! I can't wait to see some pics of your cute lil baby boy!!!! Congrats!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: I just want to thank all of you very special people for the good wishes. :wub: Many of you have been such a great help to me through Frosty's long decline and death, then such wonderful suport in my grieving and in my search for a new love. Thank you so, so much. It means so much to me that I can't put into words. :wub: 
Shoni will love all his sweet Aunties, and a few sweet Uncles too. :thumbsup: 
Until Sunday night or Monday-take care. :grouphug: Dee


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Have a safe trip! We'll all be eagerly awaiting your return with your sweet precious baby!! :wub:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

How exciting!! Congrats and have a safe trip.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Dee, I've been thinking of you all morning. Hopefully you have him in your arms by now and are heading home. What a wonderful opportunity to bond with him. I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!

Pat


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you must be with him by now :chili: can't wait , can't you drive a little faster ???


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:chili: This is so exciting, I can't stand it. :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dee I am sure by now little Shoni is in your arms and heading home :chili: :chili: have a very safe and happy trip :grouphug: 

I just can't wait to see pictures of him and hear all about your trip


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee, I am so excited, Just waiting on pins and needles. Enjoy and have a safe trip


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaay!! I am so excited for you..I can't wait to see and ready more about Shoni :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

so anxious for your update..can't wait!! you must be soooo excited to have your baby in your arms! we want to hear all about ....everything! 

photos..we want photos! ..LOTS of photos!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dee, I'm thinking of you and how happy you must be right now with your baby :wub: 
Don't forget about us here at SM and be sure to take pics and share


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dee, I've been thinking of you this weekend! I can't wait to see pics and hear all the details!!! [attachment=25786opcorn.gif]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking for updates, pictures, any news........


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This is so exciting, I can hardly wait to see pics & read all about the new baby boy, Shoni. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just got back from church and had to check in. I'm so excited, my gosh you would think I was getting another one. Dee I know you are hugging him and holding him and I bet you are getting kisses :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I wanna see a cute baby face !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for updates.....
Dee, where are you????


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been checking in all day...just like everyone else...  Can't wait to see da baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok Dee we expect pictures tomorrow, please


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Dee,
I am so happy for you and your new family! This baby boy sounds very spoiled already. I can feel you excitement through your words. :chili: I flew to get my baby Lacey a week ago and it was so much fun and something I will always remember! I'm very happy for you. :aktion033: 
Debbie


> Friday Morning early we will be leaving to pick up our new furbaby! It will be a loonnnggg day. We are meeting our very sweet breeder in Mt. Home, Idaho. That's a 10 hour drive at the very least for us, and about 5-6 hours for the breeder. She is bringing him part way for me. She will arrive there Saturday morning some time, and we will start the drive back to western Oregon. We will be home by Sunday late afternoon.
> We are taking our 5th wheel trailer since we'll be gone 2 nights, that way puppy will have a nice play pen with everything just like home when we aren't on the road. On the road we have the back seat set up like a play pen with a small crate, toys, pee pad and food and water. I had Doug make a secure folding affair with legs on one side that rests on the seat making a flat surface clear to the back of the front seat that puppy can't fall off of. So when I'm not holding him  , he can have a safe place to move around and sleep. I even made a 'bumper pad' like for a crib, to put around the sides. I also made one for his crates. I have a booster seat too but I think he is too small for that this trip.
> OMG, I'm sooooo nervous and excited!! :blush: I wouldn't be any more so if it was a skinkid..... :w00t: Where's my Valium!!!!! :smpullhair: [/B]


----------

